
You Had Them at ‘Jerry Maguire’: This Art Exhibit Stocks Just One Movie - prismatic
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/15/arts/jerry-maguire-vhs-exhibit.html?_r=0
======
eltoozero
EIT tours as a costumed crew showing found VHS footage.

They are also involved with VHS preservation.

They have fairly twisted yet entertaining full length releases which consist
of bizarre clips edited together from long forgotten direct-to-video films.[1]

Pushing the boundaries of fair use and artistic preservation.

I have collected 66 "Jerries" that will be finally going home as part of this
project.

[1]:
[http://watch.everythingisterrible.com/?p=5401328194173648619](http://watch.everythingisterrible.com/?p=5401328194173648619)

------
zachrose
> “I don’t know anyone who could tell you the plot of that movie,” he said.
> “The average person just says, ‘Show me the money,’ ‘You had me at hello,’
> ‘The human head weighs eight pounds.’”

Sports agent Jerry Maguire has a professional epiphany that gets him fired. He
enters serious personal relationships with his last client and one employee
who left with him, and together they all achieve athletic success and personal
happiness.

~~~
macintux
Leaving out the part where he effectively abandoned his last client in the
quest for the holy grail (#1 QB who stabbed him in the back) and did abandon
his relationship with his employee (don't remember why, couldn't watch the
whole thing without fast forwarding).

It's a memorable movie and a notably unmemorable movie.

~~~
SyneRyder
It's more like she asks him to leave, because he's more dedicated to his work
than he is to his relationship. Or to paraphrase the Late Great Dicky Fox: "If
the heart is empty, the head doesn't matter."

I dunno, I loved the movie. I avoided it for years because I expected a cheesy
comedy chick-flick romance (and it is), but instead I found a great
representation of the bootstrapped "escape from cubicle nation" story that
hits harder the older I get. From the idealistic naivety to the fumbling
along, being scrappy & taking unconventional directions to keep things afloat.
I've watched it at least as many times now as I've seen The Social Network.

------
zo7
Also by this group: "Doggiewoggiez! Poochiewoochiez!", a remake of Holy
Mountain made entirely out of found footage of dog films. It's really
astounding, especially when you consider how much effort it took to go through
all of the material they had to create something cohesive.

[https://youtu.be/l4QOf1cspMM](https://youtu.be/l4QOf1cspMM)

------
ikeboy
>Wikipedia claims that itis the best-selling, non-Walt Disney VHS film ever.
But according to a 1998 press release from Blockbuster, the film “Titanic”
broke records in video home sales, surpassing several Disney filns as well as
“Jerry Maguire.”

Why print a wikipedia claim you know is incorrect? Also, two errors in one
paragraph (itis, films)

